# Intern > Meldungen und Mitglieder >  Ist KDE Benutzerfreundlich?

## keiner_1

Hallo

wenn interessierts  :Smilie:  hier   wurde ein Test gemacht

mir ist KDE zu benutzerfreundlich, so ist es ja gar nicht mehr lustig....

greetz
adme

----------


## keiner_1

ich muss sagen Bluecurve rockt, habe gerade Red Hat Psyche installiert und bin überzeugt das es nun für jederman möglich ist Linux zu gebrauchen...

greetz
adme

----------


## Spike05

> _Original geschrieben von adme_ 
> *ich muss sagen Bluecurve rockt, habe gerade Red Hat Psyche installiert und bin überzeugt das es nun für jederman möglich ist Linux zu gebrauchen...
> 
> greetz
> adme*


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Linux rockt einfach  :Smilie:  

cu

Jochen

----------


## keiner_1

ich habe von einem Bekannten gehört das es auch noch Leute gibt die nicht Linux nutzen  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

gute Nacht
adme

----------


## sepp2k

> _Original geschrieben von adme_ 
> *ich habe von einem Bekannten gehört das es auch noch Leute gibt die nicht Linux nutzen *


Nein, das kann nicht sein

----------


## Spike05

> _Original geschrieben von sepp2k_ 
> *Nein, das kann nicht sein*


Doch, ist aber wie bei den Dinosauriern!!!  :Big Grin: 

cu

Jochen

----------


## elk_melk

Was wurde eigentlich zuerst erfunden das Rad oder Unix?

----------


## tsuribito

Mhmm Unix ist schon ziemlich alt also älter als das Rad!
Was ist eigentlich der genaue Sinn dieser Seite?

----------


## The AngeL

> _Original geschrieben von Spike05_ 
> *Doch, ist aber wie bei den Dinosauriern!!! 
> 
> cu
> 
> Jochen*


Ja und diese Leute die NON-linuxer sind sind die Neadertaler.

MfG
Unreal Soldier

----------

